# i give up .my bench is ****.. please help.



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

over the years ive done just about every routine out there to get my bench up, every other bodypart grows well and get stronger on 5x5 or pyramid style sets,

my chest workout usually looks like this

flat bench

incline close grip bench

decline bench

incline bench

flys

is there anything a i can add or swap about that may help me up it,it dose up on cycle but always loose the most off my bench when i come off

i can dead 265 with standard bar and 301 with the cradle/shrug bar, squat over 190 (almost got 200 but vision went burly so dropped it) no belt or extras but my bench maxs out at 120 atm and that on a good day im @95kg 5ft 11


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Paused bench to increase power off chest and close grip bench for tricep power .

change tricep routine aswell to dips pin pressing and pressdowns .


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

Maybe it is your form?

Have you watched dave tates:so you think you know how to bench series on youtube?


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

ewen said:


> Paused bench to increase power off chest and close grip bench for tricep power .
> 
> change tricep routine aswell to dips pin pressing and pressdowns .


i do tris/arms on a different day mate , would you suggest doing them on chest day? , at the risk of looking stupid what are pin pressing and pressdowns ,i also have a long reach so that dosnt help.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

1) Reduce volume of exercises (for a period - but maybe increase frequency)

2) How often do you hit failure?


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

i dont know if it the same as what ewen is saying but on your bench go down slowly and push up fast , rather than what most do and bounce it up and down , make sure you concentrate on not gripping the bar hard and blowing your forearms out (try to balance the bar on the heel of your hand)

the weight you use may drop at first but it will build muscle faster , while you are getting used to it make sure you have a spotter on your heavier set or by the time it reaches your chest you might not get the thing back up.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

PurpleOnes said:


> Maybe it is your form?
> 
> Have you watched dave tates:so you think you know how to bench series on youtube?


watched vids, read books ect mate but not the one you mention , il check it out.. cant hurt , feel im doomed to have a sh!t bench forever, it really ****es me off when i see kids benching as much if not more than me. its not fair lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

GMO said:


> i do tris/arms on a different day mate , would you suggest doing them on chest day? , at the risk of looking stupid what are pin pressing and pressdowns ,i also have a long reach so that dosnt help.


Good you hit them twice tri are a small ish muscle so recover quicker .

tricep pressdowns on the cable station .

youtube pin pressing but you basically bench in a cage and set the stoppers to just about wgere the triceps kick in on benching so you press from a dead stop engaging only triceps .

long reach means longer muscle and more muscle .


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

ah24 said:


> 1) Reduce volume of exercises (for a period - but maybe increase frequency)
> 
> 2) How often do you hit failure?


id say i hit failure on last 2 sets mate, come close on the others but like to leave a bit in the tank,


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

If the goal is to increase your bench press poundage, I don't like the routine - too many exercises which will eat recovery and are not specific to improving bench.

The best exercise for increasing bench is bench. Personally my best gains have been when I have done something like:

Bench

Up to a max single, triple, or 5

Then 5x10 bench back off sets

Then either go home, or 1 accessory movement at most 5x10 which is designed to specifically improve bench, e.g. wide grip bench if your weakness is off the chest, or close grip if your lockout is weak

My best bench is 160 - paused @ 87kg, but I am aiming for 180 paused this year @ 90kg using this method


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

aqualung said:


> i dont know if it the same as what ewen is saying but on your bench go down slowly and push up fast , rather than what most do and bounce it up and down , make sure you concentrate on not gripping the bar hard and blowing your forearms out (try to balance the bar on the heel of your hand)
> 
> the weight you use may drop at first but it will build muscle faster , while you are getting used to it make sure you have a spotter on your heavier set or by the time it reaches your chest you might not get the thing back up.


im not a bench bouncer mate dont worry lol, its one of my pet hates. from what ive read here and else were my technique and form seem sound i just need to find a method/routine that gets my pecs to respond more,


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

GMO said:


> watched vids, read books ect mate but not the one you mention , il check it out.. cant hurt , feel im doomed to have a sh!t bench forever, it really ****es me off when i see kids benching as much if not more than me. its not fair lol


I think you need to start to think more positively since your mental attitude can hinder your performance with the bench.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

SK50 said:


> If the goal is to increase your bench press poundage, I don't like the routine - too many exercises which will eat recovery and are not specific to improving bench.
> 
> The best exercise for increasing bench is bench. Personally my best gains have been when I have done something like:
> 
> ...


epic bench mate! and thats it, do you do warm up sets or just jump straight in heavy?


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

GMO said:


> watched vids, read books ect mate but not the one you mention , il check it out.. cant hurt , feel im doomed to have a sh!t bench forever, it really ****es me off when i see kids benching as much if not more than me. its not fair lol


I feel your pain mate I am also a crap bencher. It's just a really slow moving lift for me. Partly the reason I'm switching to oly lifting from PL.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

PurpleOnes said:


> I think you need to start to think more positively since your mental attitude can hinder your performance with the bench.


this is also very true mate, i have it in my head on way to the gym that its going to be anther groundhog day workout, i feel some times its as much a mental as physical block some times.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

So is it your actual chest that is ****, or your bench? Cause if you're getting results growth-wise then i wouldn't be worried about adding weight.

Maybe try switching it up with weight/reps....so go real heavy and do sets of 3, or try going medium weight and doing sets of 20. Might work.

Also have you looked at form? I know that i can press 30% more when i pinch my blades, arch my back and most importantly take a huge deep breath before i lower the negative.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

GMO said:


> epic bench mate! and thats it, do you do warm up sets or just jump straight in heavy?


My routine is actually the bench day from Wendler's 531 'boring but big' routine - slightly modified

Warm up is bar x 15, 60x10, then 3 - 4 sets increasing weight before the balls to the wall set (the 5, the 3, or the 1)

The key point though is that assistance exercises are all well and good, but bench increases bench.


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

GMO said:


> this is also very true mate, i have it in my head on way to the gym that its going to be anther groundhog day workout, i feel some times its as much a mental as physical block some times.


I sent you a pm with a lot of videos on the subject of bench pressing. Just watch the videos and read the article.

After that just experiment at the gym and see if you feel stronger or you feel like your form is better.

Remember bench press is an full body exercise


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

This is the only video you need for bench press technique:


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

SK50 said:


> My routine is actually the bench day from Wendler's 531 'boring but big' routine - slightly modified
> 
> Warm up is bar x 15, 60x10, then 3 - 4 sets increasing weight before the balls to the wall set (the 5, the 3, or the 1)
> 
> The key point though is that assistance exercises are all well and good, but bench increases bench.


and this is just on flat bench mate? sorry for all questions


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

SK50 said:


> This is the only video you need for bench press technique:


Thank you will add that to my bench press tutorial bookmarks :thumb:


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

platyphylla said:


> So is it your actual chest that is ****, or your bench? Cause if you're getting results growth-wise then i wouldn't be worried about adding weight.
> 
> Maybe try switching it up with weight/reps....so go real heavy and do sets of 3, or try going medium weight and doing sets of 20. Might work.
> 
> Also have you looked at form? I know that i can press 30% more when i pinch my blades, arch my back and most importantly take a huge deep breath before i lower the negative.


i dont have a big chest by any means , im more legs traps and back tbh, as said form ect is good but am going to check out the vids ive been linked and try some of the said methods by members on here


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

GMO said:


> and this is just on flat bench mate? sorry for all questions


Yeah, flat bench only. Decline and incline are not generally going to help your flat bench much.

This would be an example session for me:

bar x 15

60x10

100x5

115x5

Main work set: 130x9 (target was 5, but got 9 - it's an AMRAP set)

-- then back off sets with 5x10 - just choose weights that are taxing to get 10 but not AMRAP and build some muscle - avoid missing reps --

100x10

110x10

100x10

90x10

80x10

This is quite a powerlifting specific routine though - I'm not sure how it would fit in with the rest of your routine, but again if you want to improve flat bench, the exercise you want the volume on is flat bench


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

I think after reviewing your form and maybe applying some changes to the routine your doing.

Maybe you could nutritionally add more carbs during the days you train chest ?


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Regardless of the routine you use, I think you just need more time under the bar - more time on the flat bench and less time on the accessory incline/decline stuff

Our bodyweights, squat, and deads are reasonably close, but your bench is way down. Some people are just not good at bench, but I think you could do a lot to improve it.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

SK50 said:


> Yeah, flat bench only. Decline and incline are not generally going to help your flat bench much.
> 
> This would be an example session for me:
> 
> ...


cheers mate, im going to give this a blast.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Personally I wouldn't get too caught up in what your lifting on flat bench mate, you look in great shape (from the back pic on your avi anyway)


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

To avoid repeating a lot that has been said; I just wanted to add... don't give up. Times can be hard but it's all part of the journey. The weaknesses you might have will usually be as a result of sub optimal training protocol that just needs to be tweaked/improved, that's all.

It's all about learning about YOU and something will work when you hit the sweet spot. Keep trucking.


----------



## spankmonkeywill (Apr 14, 2014)

GMO said:


> over the years ive done just about every routine out there to get my bench up, every other bodypart grows well and get stronger on 5x5 or pyramid style sets,
> 
> my chest workout usually looks like this
> 
> ...


Its all about the tri for me fella.

My tris are pretty fricking good. (scull crush 90kg for 4 sets of 10) therefore my bench for my weight smashes the guys i train with.

Since the lads i train with have upped their game on tri their bench has improved massively

Good luck mate!


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Its genetics my training partner has won mr universe yet i can bench more than him


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

spankmonkeywill said:


> Its all about the tri for me fella.
> 
> My tris are pretty fricking good. (scull crush 90kg for 4 sets of 10) therefore my bench for my weight smashes the guys i train with.
> 
> ...


This is fundamental,makes the difference . seeing as we are blowing a few trumpets atm ..I bench over 170kg 1rm and rep out 6-8 at 140, at 88 kg bw also at 49 years old.So I advocate Tricep work,It will give your chest a good workout before your arms fail.


----------



## Jamestuala (Apr 16, 2014)

I will use this advice as my benc press has hit a plateau


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

why do you never see the BB`ers setting up for bench like these guys in the demo vids?


----------



## spankmonkeywill (Apr 14, 2014)

gearchange said:


> This is fundamental,makes the difference . seeing as we are blowing a few trumpets atm ..I bench over 170kg 1rm and rep out 6-8 at 140, at 88 kg bw also at 49 years old.So I advocate Tricep work,It will give your chest a good workout before your arms fail.


Blow away my man!!! its a fine tune lol

beats my 170kg max! SOD!! you know i need to go and bench this second!!!

92kg and 39.... if i am alive at 49 i BEST be lifting those weights as you are mate.

But nice to hear you agree on the Tri to increase bench. Makes me think i dont talk as much **** as i think lol


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

spankmonkeywill said:


> Blow away my man!!! its a fine tune lol
> 
> beats my 170kg max! SOD!! you know i need to go and bench this second!!!
> 
> ...


I appreciate your comments.I do train hard and I am not ready to give up out lifting the young pretenders just yet.Lol


----------



## spankmonkeywill (Apr 14, 2014)

gearchange said:


> I appreciate your comments.I do train hard and I am not ready to give up out lifting the young pretenders just yet.Lol


Young pretender at 39 - smooth talking sod!! lol


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

cheers for the advise and support fellas, so more basic bench and give my tris more attention! il post back in a few weeks to let you know how im getting on, or to complain that im still sh!t lol


----------

